# homemade builder's plate



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So I think I stole this idea from Kevin Strong, but I'm not sure. 

I was trying to make a builder's plate for my kitbashed PRR H-9. I looked into etching a plate but here would have been some serious raised eyebrows around the house for that little operation. 

So--I have a book on the E6 atlantics and it has a very nice, very accurate representaiton of an e6s atlantic builder's plate stamped into the front cover. I scanned it, doctored the colors, faked an "H" in place of the E, and then shrank it down, printed it on sticker paper, and stuck it to a small piece of brass stock. I dropped some thin super glue onto it to seal it. It's not too bad. The mistake I made was not being patient enough smoothing the little oval of brass first












But from 5 feet it passes










Now I need to get rid off that awful "lionel" builder's plate. I have a lionel atlantic and I made an E6s plate for that one. Removed the lionel plate and filled and filed. But there were no rivets where I filled and sanded and so I faked up ansmokebox cleanout plug. I'm not too happy with the results though. I need to figure out how to deal with the honkin big plastic lionel plate.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. I like it. I have often wondered if you could use the same technique to do pin stripping.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've done that for builders plates also, works well. You did a good job!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I think it just looks perfect. 
Good luck with removing that Lionel plate though...


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a thought on removing the Lionel plates--starting with a small drill centered on the plate, drill it out until the opening is flush at the diameter. From inside the smokebox, insert a shouldered plug that has been fitted to length and contour. Just a minimal amount of putty and sanding to blend it in. 

I really like your H9. 

Larry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job lownote! Thanks for sharing the tip! 

Thanks Larry for your tip also!


----------

